# Bromley - 3/7/10



## ta&idaho (Mar 7, 2010)

*Date(s) Skied: * Sunday, March 7, 2010

*Resort or Ski Area: * Bromley, Vermont

*Conditions: * Beautiful spring day

*Trip Report: *

After skiing Magic on Saturday, we decided to take it easy and head to Bromley for the $29 Sunday afternoon special (best lift ticket-window deal I've seen in a long time).  My wife was looking for a little more variety in groomed options, and Bromley looked like the perfect option.  I'd never been before, and I was really impressed.  Definitely earned its "Sun Mountain" name--awesome place for some chill spring skiing.

Usually when my wife and I ski together, we end up skiing some mellow runs together and then I ski some more challenging terrain while she takes a break in the lodge.  Great thing about Bromley is that there was a good mix of terrain within close proximity.  Good example--Panic and Peril (a/k/a "his" and "hers"):






My wife really enjoyed some of the meandering cruisers, such as Pushover (with Magic in the background):





The southern exposure softened things up really nicely, producing some outstanding spring bumps, in various forms...

Big mogul field spring bumps:





Liftline spring bumps:





Gladed spring bumps:





and Stratton-view spring bumps:





Lots of fun, easy-to-navigate, confidence-building, low-angle woods runs.  This is Avalanche Glade, I think:





Some pretty cool little terrain features here and there, too:










We spent most of the day on the East side, but one of my favorite runs on the mountain was Everglade on the West side, especially once I figured out how to link up Plunge on the top half with Everglade on the bottom half.  Not the most knock-your-socks-off terrain in the world, but Bromley was a really fun place to spend a sunny spring afternoon.  Great vibe, and a perfect complement to Magic on Saturday.  We had a blast!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 8, 2010)

was at Bromley Sat and Sun...fantastic..words cant describe.


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 8, 2010)

Not trying to make any political commentary, but this bumper sticker -- from the back of the parking shuttle -- is one of the funniest I've ever seen:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2010)

awesome pics.  I never have a bad time at bromley.  it isnt the steepest, biggest, hairest etc, but the place has great sunny spring bumps.   love sunder.  havoc, stargazer etc.


----------



## reefer (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice! Bromley is so sweet in the sun..........
Looks like you had a pretty good weekend to say the least! I think you've now skied more resorts than most lifelong North East residents. Way to get around!


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 8, 2010)

reefer said:


> Nice! Bromley is so sweet in the sun..........
> Looks like you had a pretty good weekend to say the least! I think you've now skied more resorts than most lifelong North East residents. Way to get around!



Amazing weekend.  My wife posted this message to her facebook account this morning: 


> back from the best ski trip in years. East Coast skiing does not get better than that!


She grew up in Central New York and swore off skiing after one particularly frigid trip in High School.  I coaxed her back onto the slopes on a 50-degree day in Tahoe, and with weekends like this I think she'll be more willing to join me on Eastern trips as well.  The trick for her (at least in the NE) is treating March though May as peak season instead of December through February.

Love the variety out here.  If we stick around for a while, I think we'll start to consolidate down to our favorite mountains, but I've really enjoyed checking out the range of options around the Northeast.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome. Moguls are in this year. :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2010)

ta&idaho said:


>



This picture should be sent to every ski area mountain manager in the world.  LOVE seeing a bunch of folks enjoying the bumps while the groomed trail right next to it is empty.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> This picture should be sent to every ski area mountain manager in the world.  LOVE seeing a bunch of folks enjoying the bumps while the groomed trail right next to it is empty.



+1. it worked for us.. was there yesterday. Jake and i hit the bumps while megan took the groomer side.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 8, 2010)

place was virtually empty..ski on...if you had to wait was no longer than a min or two at most


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 8, 2010)

The family and I are headed to Bromley tomorrow and will be coming back home on Friday.  Thanks for the pix, I can't wait to be there.


----------

